# General > General Chat >  Animal Scat

## Manio

Let's just say I needed to way to get something in my system, and I came across some fresh bear, moose or wolf scat.

Would there be anyway to make the scat, edible or something, so I wouldn't end up vomiting it up?

It's just something I've always been wondering, there should be ways to make "poo" less disgusting and more "food-like" right?

----------


## wildWoman

My dogs eat it, frozen moose and caribou poop being a great favourite. Personally, I'd pass on it...never been too keen on getting worms or eating excrement, myself.
But if you're in a landscape where you find that kind of animal scat, you have all kinds of plants and animals you can harvest instead of eating crap.

----------


## crashdive123

Manio - I'm not aware of any way to make animal scat safe to eat, nor would I want to.  When you get a chance poop....I mean pop on over to the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## Manio

Well, what I really meant is there should be a safe way to eat poo right? Bear in Man vs Wild drank the fluids from it correct?

If I would just stick to drinking the poop juice I should be fine?

----------


## crashdive123

No.  You will probably become ill.

----------


## wildWoman

Why would you want to do that anyway? As there is other stuff to eat out there?

----------


## Manio

wildWoman - It's just a what-if scenario. What if you couldn't find any water that you could drink, and the fluid from fresh animal scat, was as close as you could get.

It's either die of thirst looking for a stream, or just taking a huge squeeze from the scat, and squeezing some of that water-like fluid out.

----------


## wildWoman

I think that's a bit of a futile idea...if you're suddenly somehow immobilized on a dry and dusty spot, underequipped (=no food and water with you), I doubt it's gonna happen right next to a juicy pile of poop. By the time you're seriously dehydrated, that poop is gonna be dry too, and even if it wasn't, I think your urine would be still the better option.

You'd be much better off thinking of all the things that are smart to always bring with you, and have a look in the edible plant forum here...IMO.

----------


## crashdive123

This is from Wikipedia




> Coprophagia is the consumption of feces, from the Greek κόπρος copros ("feces") and φαγεῖν phagein ("to eat"). Many animal species practice coprophagia as a matter of course; other species do not normally consume feces but may do so under unusual conditions. *Only in rare cases is it practiced by humans, usually as a manifestation of psychiatric illness*.


I think a better (and safer) option would be to learn how to create a solar still and use the moisture in the scat to make distilled water.  Keep in mind that unless you are in a very arid climate there are usually many other options to obtaining drinking water.

----------


## Manio

crash - Thanks for that. I've just always been "against" the idea of doing something with poo, and if I had to do something with it to survive then giddy-up.

Also, if you happened to find some fresh poo, or even a few hours old what is the possibility of it containing some methane to start a small fire?

----------


## crashdive123

I think the chances of that are very slim.  You can use the dried dung of grass eating animals to burn in your fire.

----------


## flandersander

> Also, if you happened to find some fresh poo, or even a few hours old what is the possibility of it containing some methane to start a small fire?


I would say zero. It takes a whole barn full of pigs to start a small fire, so there wouldn't be bearly enough methane in a small pile of feces.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Do Not Eat The Poo!

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Do Not Eat The Poo!


Sounds like us trying to train the dogs.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Manio

What if the poo, has good nutritional values?

----------


## RangerXanatos

Ok, let me ask you this.  Now are you ready for it?  Here it comes...

How many pieces of poo have you seen with good nutritional value?

----------


## crashdive123

> What if the poo, has good nutritional values?


It doesn't.  Don't eat it.  There may be parasites and bacteria in it that will make your situation a lot worse.

----------


## Manio

So just screw the poo, and use it as a fire source?

----------


## RBB

There is a good reason for not eating scat.  It is the same reason you don't want to drink water where animals might have left scat.  It is called giardia, and it is guaranteed to make any bad situation - worse.

I wouldn't even handle animal scat unless you have some way to wash your hands afterward.

Giardia, another gift from Europe.

----------


## Sarge47

> Do Not Eat The Poo!


"If you go where the Huskies go, don't you eat the yellow snow!"  (Frank Zappa.) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

I've heard of some eating rabbit pellets and deer also to thickin soup or stew with never tried it don't believe I ever would as there are far to many other options available.

----------


## wareagle69

you are quite correct uh dude above me the trick to rabbit and deer pellets is in the winter and they need to be very dry not dark but very light in color as they eat allot of twigs and bark that is mainly what you would be getting but(no pun intended) if in the what if scenario that was suggested then i would say yes to rabbit and deer in the winter only

----------


## crashdive123

Sarge - Move to General Survival

----------


## sniperfx

poo is great, go ahead and eat it!!!  should taste very grassy!!!!!   yuummmmm!!!!

----------


## trax

and no one mentioned that thirty trillion flies can't be wrong? (that's a joke manio, yes....they can) You can use scat in a fire if it's dry, but if you're some place where animals are doing doo, you've probably got better fuel sources too

----------


## trooper

Just don't ever think I'd eat poo, scat, crap, or anything like EVER.

----------


## klkak

If you find some fresh bear crap from a bear thats been eating only berries then you can use the following recipe.

1 cup berry filled bear crap
2 cups clear water
1/4 cup sugar

mix ingredients together in a pot.
place pot over fire and bring to boil
reduce heat and let simmer.

While pot is simmering, go to berry patch and eat berries until you are no longer hungry.

When you hear "hello the camp", invite the stranger in and offer him some of your berry soup.  If he eats it and does not puke then you'll know its safe to serve to others.

----------


## doug1980

> If you find some fresh bear crap from a bear thats been eating only berries then you can use the following recipe.
> 
> 1 cup berry filled bear crap
> 2 cups clear water
> 1/4 cup sugar
> 
> mix ingredients together in a pot.
> place pot over fire and bring to boil
> reduce heat and let simmer.
> ...


Remind me to never walk up to your campfire.  :EEK!:

----------


## crashdive123

Now that there's funny - I don't care who you are.

----------


## crashdive123

> Remind me to never walk up to your campfire.


Well.......just be careful on your upcoming camping trip. :Big Grin:

----------


## doug1980

> Well.......just be careful on your upcoming camping trip.


Yeah I think I'll make my own food for the trip.  :Big Grin:

----------


## klkak

Kevin:  Hey doug come're try this!

Doug: _tears start running down his cheeks_.  Do I have to?

----------


## doug1980

> Kevin:  Hey doug come're try this!
> 
> Doug: _tears start running down his cheeks_.  Do I have to?


LOL awe heck I'll try anything once.  Well almost anything. :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

> Kevin:  Hey doug come're try this!
> 
> Doug: _tears start running down his cheeks_.  Do I have to?


Sip coffee

Spew coffee through nose

Wipe monitor

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Guess it's true: You are what you eat so 'nough said.

----------


## welderguy

I would have to say personally I cant eat anything thats already been digested by something else. 

if not for the reasons already stated just think what your breath would smell like. and I am just not willing to risk that.

----------


## klkak

I just finished reading a book about a woman with 2 children who were forced to walk from their home on a river on Alaska's Seward peninsula in the middle of winter back to their village several days walk away with no food.  At one point the mother picked up a hand full of snowshoe poo and made a kind of tea out of it for her and her children to drink.

The book called "The Winter Walk" is a true story that took place in the winter of 1892.  The author is Loretta Outwater Cox.  She is the great granddaughter of the woman in the story.




> It took about an hour to melt the snow a little at a time. Each time the rocks cooled off, Qutuuq took them out of the pot, dried them against her parka, and put them back on the fire, over and over again. When there was about an inch and a half of warm water ready, she put in the handfull of rabbit droppings. She let them steep while the stones were heated one more time. Finally, the broth was hot.

----------


## laughing beetle

Oh my!!  :EEK!:  I will have to get that book this weekend.  Sounds like a good read!

----------


## Badawg

Read this great book a while back about the the first Spanish Friars in Baja California.
Father Kino was invited to a Fete by the local Natives (before all the killing...)

Father Kino and the other friars and servents were served the fruit of the Pitahaya Cactus, also known as Organ pipe. They were also served a flat bread and when Padre Kino asked what the bread was, he liked it, they took him to a rock where the locals would crap and spread it thin to dry. 

The bread was made from the seeds in the Pitahaya fruit. This technically is not eating poop, but it was certainly "preprocessed", and Padre Kino was NOT AMUSED...

----------


## sniperfx

poo is a great source of food, you must saute' it properly first.  no poo for you!!!!!  lol

----------


## Stairman

Imagine how Grills breath smelt after drinking the dungball juice.I wouldnt even consider eating or drinkin poop or pee.Grass is edible,chew it,swallow the juice,spit out the cellulose.Lots better things than excrement.

----------

